# Introducing 5 New Porter Cable 7424XP Kits, starting at $169



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

We are proud to announce that we have 5 new Porter Cable 7424XP Kits available.

Kits start at $169.95 and up.

We took some of the guess work out and put some of best products together for you.

If you have your favorite polishes pick up a new 7424XP with 4 pads or 8 pads, if you are a beginner we have just the right one kit for you and so on.

Email or post to this thread if you have questions.

The Uber Porter Cable 7424XP Orbital Polisher Base Kit - $169.95









The Uber Porter Cable 7424XP Orbital Polisher with 8 Uber Pads - $189.95









The Uber Porter Cable 7424XP Einszett Polish/Wax Kit for the Beginner - $269.95









The Uber Porter Cable 7424XP with Menzerna Polishes 16 oz Kit - $275.95









The Uber Porter Cable 7424XP with Menzerna Polishes/Einszett Glanz Kit - $279.95


----------

